# sexual health check on the costa del sol



## hattie78 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where can you get a sexual health check on the Costa del Sol...Marbella/Fuengirola area? And one that doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know of anywhere in particular, but there are a lot of gynaecologists offices/surgeries around? Failing that, your local health centre????

Jo xxx


----------

